# Need birth pool suggestions for US birth!



## Guppy051708

hi all :wave: i am having a homebirth and looking for a good birth pool. I want one that is deep enough to cover my bump and one big enough for DH to get in with me. ..i would also like one with handles. I dont want to spend tons of money though, but if you highly recommend it, please list it!
Let me know the web site too :thumbup:
thanks! :flower:

oh and i am in the USA-just outside of Boston.


----------



## tripletsOMG

i have the La bassine for $250 madeinwater.com i love this pool i am preg with twins and hubby is tall we both fit with plenty of room. great pool for great price!
 



Attached Files:







homepage-pool-image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Guppy051708

that looks really nice!and i like how deep it is!
are there handles on it? i cant tell from the pic.

do you have to get a heat pump? when i had my hospital birth they had to keep draining and refilling it with hot water bc it took me such a long time to push :blush: (posterior baby :wacko: - 6 hours....thank God for water is all ive got to say about that :haha:)


----------



## tripletsOMG

i dont hve a heat pump:0( 100 gaLLons and yes handles! Love the semi- see thru sides! hopefully the water will stay warm but 100 gallon pool with a 30 gall hot water heater hmmm i need lots of large pans


----------



## NaturalMomma

I used the La Bassine too and loved it. Yes it has handles and the bottom inflates so it's nice and comfy. You can buy a cover for it for just $12 and it keeps the water warm. We filled mine at 7 am and I didnt' get in until 9 pm and I just kept a piece of tarp over it and it was still as hot as it was when I filled it. I bought mine at www.yourwaterbirth.com and it came within a few days.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you so much!

The price is a little steep for us...so im thinking we may just go ahead and use the FSBCs pool...we do have to purchase a liner though...im going to try and figure out which pool it is and then i'll post for opinions if we should get our own or not.


----------



## Guppy051708

update :dohh: seems the pool you guys are talking about is the same one the midwife has!!!! Okay..thank you so much for you opinions! I thought it looked small when i was at the free standing birth center, and i was concerned about that....but if you ladies are recommending it, it must be a good pool!

is there enough room for dh if he wanted to get in? ...DH didn't get in during DSs water birth, but he may be more inclined this time since its a homebirth and not a hospital birth

also did you find you were able to spread out and have lots of room? I pushed for 6 hours (posterior baby :wacko:) and i pushed in many different positions, so i jsut want to make sure i have plenty of room and different ways of pushing...also did the water cover your bump? thats very important.


----------



## lynnikins

i had a birth pool in a box ( didnt use it in the end ) but the regular size is good and large has a seat and cupholder and plenty of handles i had the Mini version and wouldnt have comfortablely got DH in there with me while birthing ( but he is a BIG guy lol 6ft 5 and 130kg ) and the Mini is reccomended for women upto 5ft7 but I managed ok in my trial run and im a bit taller


----------



## fides

i used the regular birth pool in a box, and it had plenty of room for DH, but i ended up not wanting him in there. :haha:

good luck!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: thats probably what would happen to me :blush:


So i did get into contact with the MW and the pool is for sure a La Bassine :dance:
i am just going to purchase the liner from her....it would have been cheaper to purchase the "generic liner" online, (by about $25!) but she said they wrinkle and dont sit very well so im just gonna go on the safe side and purchase from them and then use their pool as well.

Thanks so much for your help everyone! Im getting excited!!! :yipee:


----------



## Hels_Bells

I am at a loss as to what kind of pool to get D: We don't have any extra money for one, so the one I want (birth pool in a box) is probably out. My MW wants us to get a kiddie pool, but that sounds really uncomfortable. There wouldn't be a seat, I couldn't lean back, etc. The only advantage would be SHE wouldn't have to get wet. Argh.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Yup there will be enough room for your DH in there :)



Hels_Bells said:


> I am at a loss as to what kind of pool to get D: We don't have any extra money for one, so the one I want (birth pool in a box) is probably out. My MW wants us to get a kiddie pool, but that sounds really uncomfortable. There wouldn't be a seat, I couldn't lean back, etc. The only advantage would be SHE wouldn't have to get wet. Argh.

If you want I can talk to my Doula friends and see if they have or know of anyone in your state that has a rental tub. Usually they go for about $25-$50, and some even lend them out for free.


----------



## Hels_Bells

NaturalMomma said:


> Yup there will be enough room for your DH in there :)
> 
> 
> 
> Hels_Bells said:
> 
> 
> I am at a loss as to what kind of pool to get D: We don't have any extra money for one, so the one I want (birth pool in a box) is probably out. My MW wants us to get a kiddie pool, but that sounds really uncomfortable. There wouldn't be a seat, I couldn't lean back, etc. The only advantage would be SHE wouldn't have to get wet. Argh.
> 
> If you want I can talk to my Doula friends and see if they have or know of anyone in your state that has a rental tub. Usually they go for about $25-$50, and some even lend them out for free.Click to expand...

That might be nice! I do know one doula here who rents out the aquadoula, but it looks really uncomfortable (nor do I know how much they cost). I looked at some other rental sites, and their prices were $200. Which is outrageous for a rental! 

Do you know anything about the aquarium pool? https://www.yourwaterbirth.com/other-pools-aquarium-pool-p-2.html

I guess this is the kind my MW wants us to use. Now that I have a pic it doesn't seem quite as unstable as I thought...


----------



## NaturalMomma

The aquarium pool is pretty popular. I've heard good and bad things with it. I just asked a few people if they had any rentals so hopefully I'll know soon.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Here is a link to a Doula who rents out the La Bassine in Oaklahoma https://www.spiriteddoula.com/#!other-services


----------



## tripletsOMG

Guppy051708 said:


> update :dohh: seems the pool you guys are talking about is the same one the midwife has!!!! Okay..thank you so much for you opinions! I thought it looked small when i was at the free standing birth center, and i was concerned about that....but if you ladies are recommending it, it must be a good pool!
> 
> is there enough room for dh if he wanted to get in? ...DH didn't get in during DSs water birth, but he may be more inclined this time since its a homebirth and not a hospital birth
> 
> also did you find you were able to spread out and have lots of room? I pushed for 6 hours (posterior baby :wacko:) and i pushed in many different positions, so i jsut want to make sure i have plenty of room and different ways of pushing...also did the water cover your bump? thats very important.

i am 5'5ish hubby is 5'11 we both can fit comfortably. Definately have room to spread out try different positions. It does look small until u sit in it and its totally different. Even feels big with all 180lbs of this twin belly ugh went from 115lbs to this Wow! good luck with ur water birth.


----------



## Guppy051708

tripletsOMG said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> update :dohh: seems the pool you guys are talking about is the same one the midwife has!!!! Okay..thank you so much for you opinions! I thought it looked small when i was at the free standing birth center, and i was concerned about that....but if you ladies are recommending it, it must be a good pool!
> 
> is there enough room for dh if he wanted to get in? ...DH didn't get in during DSs water birth, but he may be more inclined this time since its a homebirth and not a hospital birth
> 
> also did you find you were able to spread out and have lots of room? I pushed for 6 hours (posterior baby :wacko:) and i pushed in many different positions, so i jsut want to make sure i have plenty of room and different ways of pushing...also did the water cover your bump? thats very important.
> 
> i am 5'5ish hubby is 5'11 we both can fit comfortably. Definately have room to spread out try different positions. It does look small until u sit in it and its totally different. Even feels big with all 180lbs of this twin belly ugh went from 115lbs to this Wow! good luck with ur water birth.Click to expand...

Thanks hun!
& thanks for the input. that def helps! ...i am so excited! a bit nervous but really excited...i love the birth high! Out of body experiences rock! lol ...ive only had one in my life and that was when i had DS...is it bad that im expecting it this time too? i hope im not disappointed if i dont get it...


----------



## Hels_Bells

NaturalMomma said:


> Here is a link to a Doula who rents out the La Bassine in Oaklahoma https://www.spiriteddoula.com/#!other-services

wow, thank you so much! it's only $100! Great deal! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I am getting the aquarium pool but the hexagonal one instead as it looks sturdier. I like the fact that the bottom inflates! I didn't think 22 inches in height was gonna be big enough to cover me but we will see! I am 5'9 so is dh hope we both fit!


----------



## nightkd

Hels_Bells said:


> I am at a loss as to what kind of pool to get D: We don't have any extra money for one, so the one I want (birth pool in a box) is probably out. My MW wants us to get a kiddie pool, but that sounds really uncomfortable. There wouldn't be a seat, I couldn't lean back, etc. The only advantage would be SHE wouldn't have to get wet. Argh.

Hi fellow Okie! :wave:

I had a Sevylor Electra last time, it worked fine (though no seat or handles) but got a couple of punctures. DH wanted to repair them, but now my mum has given my the cash to get a new pool, since this is our last planned baby and I really wanted a pool with handles/a seat.

At first I was looking at the La Bassine, but then discovered it doesn't have a seat (which was something I assumed it did have for some reason) but now I'm looking at the Birth Pool in a Box.

The regular has a seat, the mini doesn't...

It's currently on sale here:

https://inhishands.com/shop/Pools.63

And comes with a liner for the price. It's a little more expensive, but they have good resale values and the BPIAB has more handles/on the outside etc etc.

There's a comparison chart here:
https://www.yourwaterbirth.com/editorfiles/file/Pool Comparison Chart.pdf

Which is also very handy. :)

I was planning on renting from my MWs for $45 (a La Bassine) but since we're now doing an unassisted birth, all the other rentals seemed expensive to me, since we can buy our own, brand new pool and then sell it on.

I honestly didn't really feel the NEED for a seat when I laboured in my pool last time, but would like the option, especially as DH is my only birth support and even if I don't use the seat, he can, to get higher than me to give me a massage etc and be in the pool with me.


----------

